# Rifle recommendation for a newbie



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

My brother used to take me target practicing with his .22 rifle when I was a kid, and I LOVED it. I'm now thinking about getting a rifle just for target practice but don't have the SLIGHTEST idea where to start. I don't want something with a lot of recoil, and was thinking to start out with another .22.

Some time in the future I might like to try my hand at hunting, but for now I'd like to learn what I need to know. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can't get much better than a Ruger 10/22.

What would you be interested in hunting? 
A 22 is fine for animals up to about the size of a fox or raccoon, but anything larger and you'd be better off with more power

If youre talking deer sized game, a 243 has good power with low recoil, making it pleasant to shoot


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

A .22lr is a very good place to start. Besides having almost no recoil, ammunition is cheap so you can get in a lot of practice. I agree with Bearfootfarm that the Ruger 10/22 is a great little rifle. However, rather than recommend one rifle over another, I'd suggest going to a good gun shop or two and looking over their selections. Handle the different rifles and see which one is most comfortable to you. Action types (bolt action, semi-auto, lever action, ect.) really don't matter. Pick one you like and is comfortable to you.

One other thing I would suggest is no matter what you choose for a rifle, try several different brands and bullet weights of ammunition. Pretty much all firearms shoot some brands of ammunition better than others. Try several different ones and use the ones your rifle likes best.


----------



## Calvin Wiles (May 14, 2008)

I also agree that the first Rifle anyone gets should be a .22, and the Ruger 10/22's are good guns. You can get a larger caliber later if you want to hunt bigger game, but the .22 is so much cheaper to shoot, you can practice with it a lot to improve your shooting skills for the larger and more expensive caliber.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If we're talking .22s, I also recommend a Ruger 10/22.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

I have always been an enthusiast of the target .22's and have owned a 10/22 in the past but I would suggest the best "out of the box" .22 is the CZ 452 LUX if you like to shoot iron, or the CZ 452 American for a scope.

giffy
-------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

You don't want to get a gun! You want to get four! This month's Backwoods Home Magazine has on on-line article about homestead firearms.
http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob114.html 
Lots of good information there. 

You can't go wrong with a Ruger 10/22. I like it so much I bought a second one. Great for general pest control around the homestead because you don't HAVE to use ear protection the whole time. Another great plinking gun that you might like is a Marlin lever action rifle in .357MAG. Shoots anything from extra-lite 38 special target ammo to hunting grade .357 jacketed hollowpoints. Girls especially like to shoot this gun. If you get the .357 rifle, then you have the perfect excuse to buy the .357 handgun. It's because they go together, right? But, asking what kind of gun to buy is like asking what kind of woman to marry. The suggestions will go on forever.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Michael Kawalek said:


> You don't want to get a gun! You want to get four!


Well.... I'm not going to say anything about that more than I rarely get involved CASUALLY in a hobby 

As for hunting, I'm interested mostly in small game. Now, if I lived where there were feral hogs, that's what I'd love to do (fresh meat AND pest control all at the same time!) But to start with, I guess it would be anything I could take with my target practice rifle.

I did some research on the Ruger 10/22 and it sounds like a good start, especially with all the modifications one can add along the way.

One thing I can't find online... what should I expect to pay for one?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a 22 is an exelent chioce and while i realy like my 10/22 the used modle 60 glenfield (mossburg/marlin) i bought my bother for 70 dollars shoots just fine , not pretty but very functional 


if i could only have 2 guns they would be a 22 and a 12 ga these 2 guns will hunt more species of northamerican game than any other , deer fall fine from a 12 ga slug out to 100 yards 

as far as learning to to shoot more people world wide leared to shoot on a 22 even the romainians made a little 22 trainer to teach recruits how to shoot learn the techniqe first.

my understanding is that currently going thru basic training in the navy a 22 is all you may ever shoot great lakes naval has very limited space for live fire high power rifle training.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

MariaAZ said:


> One thing I can't find online... what should I expect to pay for one?


when i bought mine with the deluxe walnut stock i belive it was 179 that was 10 years ago , 10 years before that my dad bought his same gun with walnut stock for 150 now they look to be about 249 the maple stock with barel band was always about 30 dollars less.

but there are som many bariations not you will have to shop around.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is a great site that will give you info on just about every .22 out there.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php

giffy


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Wal-mart has 22's for less than $200 I got my marlin semi auto 22lr with 550 rounds for $179 i believe, i shoot it a lot.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

How about a cricket single shot. Eddie http://www.crickett.com/TheStore/Rifles/rifles.html


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

If you want to be able to hunt in the future, you may want to pick up a bolt action rifle. Maybe a 308 or 30.06 
 
Have fun!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You do not have to buy NEW. 
Shop some of the local gun shops for good used one at good prices.

While the 10/22 is nice I like mine on the slower side. I have a Ruger 77/22 that is a bolt action and feels just about the same as my Rugar 77/243. It sold for 1/3 the cost of a 10/22 and being used half the cost of a new one.

Also with todays economy is the pooper check out the Pawn Shops also knowen as the STOLEN PROPERTY disturabution outlet if your so inclined to chance buying stolen property.

Watch the local news paper ads in the sporting section. People are looking to se4ll to get moneyu they need and since a 22 is minor they are usally first to go.

 Al


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Michael Kawalek said:


> You don't want to get a gun! You want to get four! This month's Backwoods Home Magazine has on on-line article about homestead firearms.
> http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob114.html
> Lots of good information there. .


That was a very good article. That's basically what my set up is exept for a few extra's such as novalty guns or special guns such as smoke pole for primitive hunting, etc.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll also favor the Ruger 10/22.
They are light and not too long.
Just a neat lil gun.
My youngest daughter hunts with a .243.
My oldest (and smallest) daughter prefers
a .308 in a Ruger M77 bolt. Neither kicks much.
A .22 is cheapest to shoot for fun.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

We went to Cabellas yesterday. I really like the Ruger 10/22 so that is what I am getting. DH looked at the Ruger GP-100, he's been thinking about a personal protection weapon for awhile but since we're hearing gunfire closer and closer to the house, he decided it might be time to get something sooner rather than later. So, the rifle may be put off for awhile in favor of the handgun.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Ruger 10/22 with bull barrel is a blast for target shooting and works for small game hunting too.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

See ninny's thread titled "My personal selection for a homestead protection gun."

That'll do ya.

.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

.22s are great fun...Lots of folks here seemed pretty sold on the Ruger 10/22. I'd suggest you take a look at some others as well. I have a Winchester 9422 (lever action) and a Remington 572 (slide action or pump). I also have several bolt action (Marlins). Don't overlook buying used. I've acquired many of my firearms that way and you save a bunch. A twenty two is so cheap to shoot and recoil is minimal...They can put squirrels in the stew pot, and they are great for a first timer. Good luck and by the way...if you're like most of us, you will be owning several in a short amount of time! (I would if I were you) opt for a rifle before a handgun. If you still go with a handgun, I would opt for a revolver as a first handgun over a semiauto. I would also suggest you enroll in a class to teach proper firearm safety and technique. Good luck.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Turns out the local firing ranges offer free "Ladies' Nights"  There's a range a couple miles from our house that also has an "intro to firearms" course for women that allows students to try several different handguns and rifles, so I will take that one before deciding what I want. They also offer basic gun safety classes, which I would take anyway.

Thanks for all the input!


----------

